# Yep...another post about a Nubian buck.... (LOOK AT WHO I JUST GOT HOME!!!!)



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well I have made a couple of these posts now and I'm soooooo happy to say that thus is the last one ill be making!! Yes yes yes!!!! I found a ADGA Nubian buck that is a bottle baby and I will be getting him Friday!! Here he is!!! Help me I need to get him a name!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is his dam.









Here is his sire when he was young.









Here is his twin sister.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Harry Potter....


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Wow! Long ears! He’s cute.😊


----------



## LittleGoatMama17 (Mar 5, 2021)

Beautiful boy! He looks like a Clyde or Buster


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Handsome boy. 
How about
Legend


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Harry Potter....





happybleats said:


> Handsome boy.
> How about
> Legend





ksalvagno said:


> Very cute!





LittleGoatMama17 said:


> Beautiful boy! He looks like a Clyde or Buster





MissMiniNubian said:


> Wow! Long ears! He’s cute.😊


He is a very hadsome man! Thank y'all for the names all are very good ones!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Oh, a roan! I love roans...they may be my favorites!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Oh, a roan! I love roans...they may be my favorites!





Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Oh, a roan! I love roans...they may be my favorites!


I love them too!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

I'm so exited about going and getting him Friday!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Congrats on finding a buck that suits you. I love those mile-long ears. You could name him Miles.😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Congrats on finding a buck that suits you. I love those mile-long ears. You could name him Miles.😆


They are a mile long lol😆 that is a cute name! I think I've decided on a name for him 😊❤


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Look at those ears! He is adorable!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Here is his dam.
> View attachment 207375
> 
> 
> ...


The colors are amazing!!! And the ears!!!!! So cute!!!! Congrats! 🎉🎊🎈


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Look at those ears! He is adorable!


Yes he is! I'm going to pick him up today and i am sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> The colors are amazing!!! And the ears!!!!! So cute!!!! Congrats! 🎉🎊🎈


Thanks! I'm going and getting him today and OMG I'm so happy!!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ill post pictures when we bring him home


----------



## BarnOwl (Sep 6, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Yes he is! I'm going to pick him up today and i am sooooo excited!!!


Lucky you! I'm hoping for more pictures when he's settled in. We're picking up 3 nigerian doelings when they are weaned at the end of May. Our first goats! I am very excited and a slightly nervous too, if I'm honest, since I'm a newbie


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

BarnOwl said:


> Lucky you! I'm hoping for more pictures when he's settled in. We're picking up 3 nigerian doelings when they are weaned at the end of May. Our first goats! I am very excited and a slightly nervous too, if I'm honest, since I'm a newbie


Well. You will have your hand full! When we first got goats we got 3 Nubian/Boers and trust me.. lt was absolutely stressful! But I loved every single thing about it.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Well. We left at 5:07 and we just got home...BUT! I got to bring our little buck home! Here is Jasper! I absolutely love him! So now with already having two Lamancha bottle babies and yesterday we got 3 Pygmy/ND babies and tonight we got Jasper our new little Nubian bottle baby! Here is a couple pics. I'll get better pics tomorrow sorry!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here is more pics of the dam and sire

Dam










Sire


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He look so good and I love the name! Sounds like you've got your hands full!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> He look so good and I love the name! Sounds like you've got your hands full!


Thank you very much! and yes I do! I am already bottle feeding the two Lamanchas and now this boy and I'm also getting the 3 new babies on a bottle as well... LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice.


I love him so much!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Here are the pictures i said i would get days ago. Sorry it's been a little bit but ive been pretty busy almost every day.
Here is Jasper!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He's so handsome!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> He's so handsome!


I know right!?!?! I am in love with him! He is a big sweet heart!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh. Those eyes. Those ears. He’s just so stinking cute. He looks like a total love bug.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh. Those eyes. Those ears. He’s just so stinking cute. He looks like a total love bug.


He is a love bug lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

toth boer goats said:


> Nice.


Thanks! I love him to bits!!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Here is more pics of the dam and sire
> 
> Dam
> View attachment 207451
> ...


Beautiful! I love the colors! Congrats! 💜🎉🎈


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Lil Boogie said:


> Here are the pictures i said i would get days ago. Sorry it's been a little bit but ive been pretty busy almost every day.
> Here is Jasper!
> View attachment 207646
> View attachment 207647
> View attachment 207648


Look mom. I has tongue and I is sticking it out. Its prettttyyyy... maaaahhh.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Beautiful! I love the colors! Congrats! 💜🎉🎈


Thanks!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Look mom. I has tongue and I is sticking it out. Its prettttyyyy... maaaahhh.


Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Goats are so comical...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Goats are so comical...


I know right? Jasper loves to show off his mouth lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Jip. That looks right. 😆


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> Jip. That looks right. 😆


😆


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He has such a pretty mouth


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I know right? Jasper loves to show off his mouth lol
> View attachment 207905


He looks like he’s smiling! 💜 so cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> He looks like he’s smiling! 💜 so cute!


He likes to smile all the time lol


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> He likes to smile all the time lol


So adorable! I can totally tell he’s happy being with you! 💜 🥰


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> So adorable! I can totally tell he’s happy being with you! 💜 🥰


Aww! You really think so? I got him Apr/23/2021 so ive not had him for long but. When we got him home he was already following me around like a pup! I'll try to get more pics in a bit 😊❤


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww! You really think so? I got him Apr/23/2021 so ive not had him for long but. When we got him home he was already following me around like a pup! I'll try to get more pics in a bit 😊❤


Awww! That’s so cute! He’s going to follow you everywhere! 💜 yes, do post more pics!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Awww! That’s so cute! He’s going to follow you everywhere! 💜 yes, do post more pics!


I will also get pics of my other goats too.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Awww! That’s so cute! He’s going to follow you everywhere! 💜 yes, do post more pics!


Do you have any pics of your goats? If so you could post them in your media.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I will also get pics of my other goats too.


Oh yes! Please do! What goat breeds do you have?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Do you have any pics of your goats? If so you could post them in your media.


Oooh... I have a few pics of them.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oh yes! Please do! What goat breeds do you have?


Well. I have a ND doe who's name is Scarlett. I have a ND buck who's name is Gizmo. I have two ND/Pygmy does who's names are Sparrow and Daisy. I have 3 Lamancha/Nuban mixes two are does and one buck that are named Trixy and April the bucks name is Arthur. I have a boer/Nubian doe who's named Cupcake and I also have a Nubian/Alpine doe who's name is Ally. I have Cupcake and Gizmos son Vivian. And of course I have Jasper a Nubian. Also have a ND/Pygmy buck who's named Tomy. We have another ND/Pygmy buck who we will be selling. And thus weekend we will be getting 3 more ND pygmy mixes two are bucks and the other one is their mom.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oooh... I have a few pics of them.


I would love to see them sometime


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oh yes! Please do! What goat breeds do you have?


You can look at my media to see my goats if you want.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

A


Lil Boogie said:


> You can look at my media to see my goats if you want.


Ah yes! So cute! They are so beautiful!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> A
> 
> Ah yes! So cute! They are so beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thank you so much!


No problem! I don’t know how to post pictures of my goats on the media, so would it be alright if I just sent them to you?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> No problem! I don’t know how to post pictures of my goats on the media, so would it be alright if I just sent them to you?


Oh ok, you can post them on this thread like you posted your doeling on your thread.


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh ok, you can post them on this thread like you posted your doeling on your thread.


Alright!








this is my newest addition to the farm, Sprinkles, who is completely Nubian, with her Boer, Saanan, and Nubian mix bucklings.








this is my special goat, Winnie, who I raised as a bottle baby. She is with Leah and Luke, who are both a mix of Saanan, Nubian, Boer, Alpine, and probably a few other breeds.








And this is my super old goat Pearl, with her three doelings, Angel, Athena, and Aurora. Pearl was my families first goat, so she is very special to us.








And this is Lilly, who’s breed I have no idea... I think she is a Saanan mix. Anyway, she should behaving triplets or huge twins any day now!








And last but not least, this is my handsome buck, a Boer Saanan mix, whose name is Chestnut. He is the father of all my kids, and is very noisy about making sure everyone knows. 😂 my goodness, he is the loudest most annoying buckI have ever had. He uses his huge horns to pester me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Alright!
> View attachment 207934
> 
> this is my newest addition to the farm, Sprinkles, who is completely Nubian, with her Boer, Saanan, and Nubian mix bucklings.
> ...


What a good looking family you have there! Your buck looks young is he?


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> What a good looking family you have there! Your buck looks young is he?


Thank you! He is actually very young. Just born last April or may, I believe.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Thank you! He is actually very young. Just born last April or may, I believe.


Oh so he is a youngen lol


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Oh so he is a youngen lol


Yep. He is the biggest, out of triplets. We got him when he was just a wee baby. 😂 He was raised around a Nubian buck that I used to have, and he has loved having company with the does.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Happy families...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Yep. He is the biggest, out of triplets. We got him when he was just a wee baby. 😂 He was raised around a Nubian buck that I used to have, and he has loved having company with the does.


Aww, he is a very nice looking buck!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Aww, he is a very nice looking buck!


Thank you! He is super annoying, but he is indeed very handsome. He looks so much bigger than our does in real life.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Thank you! He is super annoying, but he is indeed very handsome. He looks so much bigger than our does in real life.


You are absolutely welcome!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics of Jasper! He thinks he's a lap goat! I tell ya! I can't wait to get some kids outa this guy!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

He has such a noble snout...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> He has such a noble snout...


LOL


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

He’s so gorgeous! He will definitely make some beautiful kids. 💜


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> He’s so gorgeous! He will definitely make some beautiful kids. 💜


I hope so!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> He’s so gorgeous! He will definitely make some beautiful kids. 💜


Here, I'm hoping to breed these ladies to him this winter! The black and white one is Ally she is a Alpine/Nubian and the brown and white is cupcake she is Nubian/Boer


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Here, I'm hoping to breed these ladies to him this winter! The black and white one is Ally she is a Alpine/Nubian and the brown and white is cupcake she is Nubian/Boer
> View attachment 208160
> View attachment 208161


Oooh... I can’t wait to see what beauties they make! Love the first one. What is her breed?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oooh... I can’t wait to see what beauties they make! Love the first one. What is her breed?


Alpine/Nubian! 

This is a pic of her mom


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Alpine/Nubian!
> 
> This is a pic of her mom
> View attachment 208192


Beautiful! Awesome mix. Do you milk your goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Beautiful! Awesome mix. Do you milk your goats?


Ive milked my goats before and i plan to milk this winter


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Ive milked my goats before and i plan to milk this winter


Awesome! Milking in the winter is honestly the WORST where I live. Do you live in an really cold area?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Awesome! Milking in the winter is honestly the WORST where I live. Do you live in an really cold area?


I live in GA so not that cold lol The lowest I think it ever gotten last winter was like 0 LOL


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I live in GA so not that cold lol The lowest I think it ever gotten last winter was like 0 LOL


The lowest was 0?! Wow! My area is not nearly that cold in the winter. However, it snows a lot here, and milking in the snow is NOT fun at all!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> The lowest was 0?! Wow! My area is not nearly that cold in the winter. However, it snows a lot here, and milking in the snow is NOT fun at all!


Really? It does not snow here a lot at all!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Really? It does not snow here a lot at all!


Yes. Do you milk during the snow season also?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

He is a pretty boy! I love our Nubians, my most favorites.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Yes. Do you milk during the snow season also?


Well, I did lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> He is a pretty boy! I love our Nubians, my most favorites.


I absolutely love Nubians so much.....when their not being loud lol


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> I absolutely love Nubians so much.....when their not being loud lol


Oh my goodness yes! i thought it was just my goats that were loud!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I told you. Goats are loid cause we are slow and always wanting to poison them. They have to remind us we are surfs...


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

I must have the odd Nubians out. None of mine are loud at all, I always hear that about Nubians though. Actually, none of my goats are loud....now my sheep....uuuuugggghhhhh. So flippin loud.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Jubillee said:


> I must have the odd Nubians out. None of mine are loud at all, I always hear that about Nubians though. Actually, none of my goats are loud....now my sheep....uuuuugggghhhhh. So flippin loud.


You are very lucky. Maybe the sheep drown out your goats noise?


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope, even before we had sheep, not noisy. Of course, during heat cycles, we had a couple and at feeding time. But even then, they're very low calls. I must have lucked out then cause that's one thing we don't have. I even tried to listened today and one kid (a new one we brought in) was calling for a short bit until fed and that was it.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

EJskeleton said:


> Oh my goodness yes! i thought it was just my goats that were loud!


Nope....Jasper kills my ears!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> I told you. Goats are loid cause we are slow and always wanting to poison them. They have to remind us we are surfs...


LOL


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Jubillee said:


> I must have the odd Nubians out. None of mine are loud at all, I always hear that about Nubians though. Actually, none of my goats are loud....now my sheep....uuuuugggghhhhh. So flippin loud.


Good for you lol I wish mine would not scream EVERYTIME I STEP OUT SIDE...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

More pics from today lol Those teeth tho....lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

"You got my good side? I smiles for you"


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> "You got my good side? I smiles for you"


Lol


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

They look really good. You just gotta love those ears.


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Ugh! those ears are to die for here is my Nubian mix sorry to hijack this thread. He is 1/3 Nubian and 2/3 Nigerian dwarf. He has airplane ears 😂








”we have lift off” 🛫✈


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh my soul... the cuteness...


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> They look really good. You just gotta love those ears.


I absolutely love Nubian ears!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Ugh! those ears are to die for here is my Nubian mix sorry to hijack this thread. He is 1/3 Nubian and 2/3 Nigerian dwarf. He has airplane ears 😂
> View attachment 208652
> 
> ”we have lift off” 🛫✈


Absolutely beautiful! I have a Nubian/Boer/Nigerian boy that is like that lol here he is. His ear is bent in that pic lol


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Absolutely beautiful! I have a Nubian/Boer/Nigerian boy that is like that lol here he is. His ear is bent in that pic lol
> View attachment 208672


He’s very handsome!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I just loovvveee his ears


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> He’s very handsome!


Thanks lol here is his mama lol


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> Thanks lol here is his mama lol
> View attachment 208704


She’s beautiful too! That face looks so sassy tho😂


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> She’s beautiful too! That face looks so sassy tho😂


She is!!! She is the herd queen lol


----------



## MisFit Ranch (Apr 1, 2021)

Lil Boogie said:


> She is!!! She is the herd queen lol


Oh wow! 😂 I figured she was, that face says it all 🤣


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

"Why you taking pictures... aaaaggggaaaaiiinnn'


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

MisFit Ranch said:


> Oh wow! 😂 I figured she was, that face says it all 🤣


Lol she is the biggest goat in her pen lol


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Tanya said:


> "Why you taking pictures... aaaaggggaaaaiiinnn'


LOL


----------

